# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Jednoj ocajnoj trudnici je potrebna pomoc         :-((

## mozarela

S obzirom da ne znam kome više da se obratim pokušavam na ovaj način ne bih li dobila barem kakav koristan savjet ili konkretnu pomoć!

Riječ je o mojoj poznanici koja je trenutno pri kraju trudnoće(termin je 05.11.2007) i koja se nalazi u iznimno teškoj situaciji.

U pitanju je žena koja ima vrlo nesređene okolnosti i pri tome ima još i određene psihičke smetnje te se trenutno nalazi na psihijatrijskom odjelu u bolnici.
Osobno joj pokušavam pomoći od početka njezine trudnoće ali kako sam i sama u drugom stanju s propisanim mirovanjem nisam u mogućnosti pružati daljnju pomoć.
do sada sam pomagala u više navrata i financijski, materijalno i razgovorom ali kao što sam rekla u pitanju je osoba s određenim psihičkim smetnjama te je ponekad izuzetno teško s njom razgovarati.

pišem sada i ovdje jer sam jako zabrinuta obzirom da već mjesecima govori kako je bolje da "nema niti nje niti djeteta".
obraćala sam se raznim ustanovama uključujući i CZSS ali svi jako dobro znamo kako naša birokracija brzo diže ruke i lako zaboravlja najpotrebitije. 
S obzirom da je u pitanju religiozna žena čak sam potražila i pomoć crkve međutim i tu nema konkretne pomoći.
Najnovija vijest je ta da joj je i majka alkoholičarka te je na određeni način maltretira  i uskraćuje joj bilo kakvu pomoć a otac djeteta ne želi imati nikakve veze s njom.

Njezini najveći strahovi su sada kada se trudnoća približava kraju , da ne može ostati sama i užasno se boji te samoće i perioda koji slijedi oko poroda i nakon poroda..
Bojim se da trenutno nije u stanju shvatiti koja prava trenutno kao trudnica i kasnije kao rodilja ima bez obzira što sam joj ja to pokušala u više navrata objasniti. Soc. radnica mi je samo odgovorila da oni ne mogu nekoga "natjerati" da prima soc pomoć bez obzira što sam im pokušala objasniti da je u pitanju osoba s posebnim potrebama koja zahtjeva i drugačiji pristup.

Ta moja poznanica je trenutno sama i napuštena od cijelog svijeta ili tako barem ona to doživljava.

Kao što sam rekla pišem iz velike bojazni da si u očajanju ne bi naudila pa molim svaku dobru dušu koja ima neki dobar pravni ili ini savjet ili može pružiti konkretnu pomoć da se javi !


ostale informacije mogu dati samo na pp!

hvala svima koji su ovo pročitali!

----------


## mozarela

očekivala sam nekakvu reakciju na ovu tužnu i nadasve aktualnu priču -mislila sam da je roda zato tu?

priča je premještena i bačena u zapečak što me jako žalosti jer ista osoba ovih dana proživljava diskriminaciju i uskračivanje svojih prava!

----------


## mamma san

Mozarela, nije priča bačena u zapečak.   :Smile:  

Stvar je u tome što se nisi izjasnila na koji način bi mogli pomoći ovoj trudnici.

Molim te napiši.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Hvala ti što si se obratila na Udrugu Roda. 
Ali u ovakvim situacijama najviše pomažu pojedinci. S druge strane, pokušati ću ti naći neke linkove, telefone organizacija / udruga koje se bave pružanjem pomoći u ovakvim individualnim slučajevima.   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> očekivala sam nekakvu reakciju na ovu tužnu i nadasve aktualnu priču -mislila sam da je roda zato tu? 
> 
> priča je premještena i bačena u zapečak što me jako žalosti jer ista osoba ovih dana proživljava diskriminaciju i uskračivanje svojih prava!


Ukoliko si htjela da mi damo pravni savjet o opcijama za tu mamu, onda je ovo pitanje trebalo biti otvoreno na "pravnim savjetnima". 

S obzirom da je prica puno kompliciranija od toga da mi damo pravni savjet jer si i sama napisala




> Bojim se da trenutno nije u stanju shvatiti koja prava trenutno kao trudnica i kasnije kao rodilja ima bez obzira što sam joj ja to pokušala u više navrata objasniti.


premjestili smo temu na ovaj pdf.  I definitivno nije "zapecak", nego podforum koji cita puno korisnika, pa ce netko mozda imati neki konkretan savjet za tu mamu.  

Jedno je sigurno - toj mami treba psiholoska pomoc.  Mozda ce netko od korisnika znati gdje je i moze pronaci.

Sretno    :Love:

----------


## mozarela

> Mozarela, nije priča bačena u zapečak.   
> 
> Stvar je u tome što se nisi izjasnila na koji način bi mogli pomoći ovoj trudnici.
> 
> Molim te napiši.



pa da ja to znam ne bih išla s pričom ovdje! :? 

jutros cijelo vrijeme pokušavam nekoga dobiti u czss ali njih poslovično nikada nema!

žena mi plače na telefon sva očajna jer joj nitko ne daje konkretne informacije šta će se nadalje dešavati s njom!
šalju je na nekakve psihotestove i govore o nekakvom smještaju a to je za nju kao put na mjesec- uplašena je sama i očajna a pomoći niotkud!

idem opet zvati czss!

----------


## mozarela

mama san je dobila pp ali da ponovim i ovdje.

praktički su mi  sada rekli da ona ne može ostvariti nikakvo pravo na smještaj ukoliko nije zlostavljana i ukoliko nije napravila prijavu na policiji radi toga.

ona naravno ne želi prijaviti svoju mamu koja je maltretira u stanju pijanstva pa ispada da nema pravo na smještaj (barem do poroda).

----------


## mamma san

Mozarela,

U OVOM tekstu na našem portalu, na kraju su ti navedeni brojevi udruga koje se bave raznim pomoćima trudnicama, majkama i djeci. 

Također, kroz google sam došla do jednog   :Sad:   članka, su navedeni slijedeći kontakti za pomoć trudnicama i mladim majkama u nevolji:

Udruga "Korak po Korak" koja pomaže maloljetnim majkama..tel: 2442-061 (možda mogu dati koji dobar savjet).

udruga TESA - nudi pomoć mladim mamama. Tel 482-8888 (dežuraju od 10-22 sata). 

I pitaj u Dječjem domu "Vladimir Nazor" - organiziraju smještaj trudnicama i to 6 mjeseci prije rođenja djeteta i još godinu dana poslije. Sa centrima za socijalni rad dogovoraraju novčanu pomoć mladim mamama, a ponekad im tvrtke i ustanove ponude i posao za mlade mame.  - OVDJE PROBAJ SVAKAKO!   :Smile:  

Eto...barem za početak.  [/url]

----------


## mozarela

hvala!  :Smile:   idem se baciti na te brojeve telefona!

još jedna zapreka je ta što ona nije u ZG!

----------


## anchie76

Promijenila sam naslov teme u nadi da ce biti privlacniji korisnicima   :Smile:

----------


## mozarela

> Promijenila sam naslov teme u nadi da ce biti privlacniji korisnicima


zahvaljujem!  :Smile:  


evo zvala sam udrugu žena ovdje u gradu objasnila situaciju i rekli su mi da će mi se sutra javiti. 


najgore od svega što ovdje u gradu nema nikakav smještaj za žene u takvoj situaciji a mama ju ne želi natrag u kuću.

----------


## mamma san

Mozarela, iz kojeg je grada?

I probaj u dječjem domu Nazorovoj. Možda joj nađu adekvatni smještaj prije poroda i poslije.

Najvažnije je da bude uz dijete i da ima svu pomoć koja joj je potrebna.   :Smile:

----------


## mozarela

> Mozarela, iz kojeg je grada?
> 
> I probaj u dječjem domu Nazorovoj. Možda joj nađu adekvatni smještaj prije poroda i poslije.
> 
> Najvažnije je da bude uz dijete i da ima svu pomoć koja joj je potrebna.


u sl. brodu.

ja sam sada u u osobnoj velikoj dilemi jer iz petnih žila navijam da se stvari riješe na dobrobit majke i djeteta ali više nisam ni sama sigurna da li će biti u stanju skrbiti za dijete...
ako joj oduzmu dijete mislim da to neće preživjeti...
danas mi je rekla kako je bila na uzv i kako je sa bebicom sve u redu...

ja sam uvjerena da kada bi imala odgovarajuću podršku obitelji i društva da bi mogla savršeno dobro funkcionirati ali ovako...

----------


## mozarela

najnovija vijest je ta da opet ništa nije učinjeno i da je sve ostavljeno za ponedeljak!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TONI

Gdje si u Crkvi probala? Jesi možda kontaktirala Obiteljski centar
Kumičićeva 16, u Slavonskome Brodu (Telefon i faks (035) 235-658
- Župa Duha Svetoga, Slavonski Brod 2)? Možda oni mogu pronaći neko rješenje. U Zagrebu Caritas isto ima kuću za trudnice i mame s bebama na Savici Šanci.

----------


## Snjeska

> Gdje si u Crkvi probala? Jesi možda kontaktirala Obiteljski centar
> Kumičićeva 16, u Slavonskome Brodu (Telefon i faks (035) 235-658
> - Župa Duha Svetoga, Slavonski Brod 2)? Možda oni mogu pronaći neko rješenje. U Zagrebu Caritas isto ima kuću za trudnice i mame s bebama na Savici Šanci.


Da, stvarno pokušaj ovdje.
Pratim ovaj topic ali ih se nisam mogla ranije sjetiti :/ 
Nadam se da će pomoći.

----------


## mozarela

hvala svima na interesu! 
ovdje u gradu kontaktirala sam sve koje se moglo i izgleda da se nešto pokrenulo.
Danas su me u nekoliko navrata kontaktirali iz pravne službe što me je ugodno iznenadilo jer su bili izuzetno ljubazni i susretljivi.
ubrzat će se postupak i oko soc pomoći a pojavilo se riješenje da J (poznanica) bude premještena ravno na ginekologiju pa je time riješena i njezina bojazan da ostane sama ili na ulici do poroda.

zaboravila sam ih pitati postoji li kakav način da se poništi prijepis imovine :?  jer koliko ja znam njezina mama je iskoristila njeno labilno psihičko stanje i nagovorila ju da prepiše kućicu koju je posjedovala u gradu na nju(na mamu) i nakon toga ju u visokom stadiju trudnoće izbacila van!

razgovarala sam danas sa J koja mi je rekla da ju je zvao otac djeteta i predložio da budu skupa.
otac djeteta nije se niti jednom dosada interesirao kako je J a kao izgovor zašto ne dođe ili ne na zove je da nema novaca :? .
njegov otac je J prijetio i služio se izrazima da nju treba "sasjeći,ubiti isl"! a bojim se da ona sada vidi spasonosno riješenje da ode kod tih ljudi od čega mene iskreno rečeno jeza hvata!


iz pravne službe su mi potvrdili da bi i oni bili voljni pokušati pronaći smještaj za kasnije(zagreb ili rijeka)  i da će se osobno angažirati oko toga da dijete ostane sa majkom ukoliko postoji i najmanja opravdana mogućnost za to.

----------


## pikulica

mozarela, ja nažalost ne mogu ponuditi konkretnu pomoć, samo mogu poslati vibrice da se uspijete na najbolji način pobrinuti za njih dvoje  :Love:

----------


## rajvos

Mozarela jeste li šta uspjeli?

----------


## Kejt

Mozarela, je li joj treba nešto od stvari za bebu? Drukčije ne znam mogu li što ...

----------


## mozarela

cure hvala vam na brizi!

mislim da je za sada sve u redu, barem do poroda a poslije ćemo vidjeti šta su naumili s njom...

----------


## anna-y

ako treba neka pomoć u opremi, ovdje sam.
isto tako, možda mogu pomoći ako zatreba smještaj u Zg (pri tom mislim preko Caritasa).i u tom mi se slučaju javi
za sada  :Heart:   i sretno mami i bebici

----------


## piplica

Ima li šta novog? Jučer je bio termin...
Šaljem vibre da sve prođe dobro  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mozarela

rodila je nekoliko dana prije termina. i ona i beba su dobro!

na žalost nije postupila ni po jednom savjetu bilo mome bilo centra za soc. skrb bilo pravne službe koje sam kontaktirala i koji su uistinu htjeli pomoći...

dan prije nego je trebala ostvariti sva svoja prava i riješiti status ipak je odlučila otići s ocem djeteta u drugi grad...

nekoliko dana nakon toga me je ponovno zvala i rekla da otac djeteta ne želi doći po nju u rodilište.  :Sad:  

dala sam sve od sebe i zahvalna sam svima koji su učinili isto ali moje ruke su sada uistinu vezane...  :Sad:  


neki ljudi jednostavno ne žele sami sebi pomoći niti dopuštaju da im drugi pomognu.

----------


## apricot

i to je u redu.
pomoć možemo pružiti samo onima koji je doista i žele.

ti si napravila puno   :Heart:  , ali to nije ono što je njoj potrebno.

----------


## piplica

Drago mi je da su ona i beba dobro. Nadam se da će profunkcionirati kao obitelj sa tatom, kada je to ono što želi...
Držim im palčeve...

----------


## mozarela

dižem malo topic ako ništa barem da se malo ispušem...

zvala me je J opet u plaču i grču (u pozadini čujem grčrviti plač bebe  :Sad:  ) ,kaže, mama je došla i istukla ju. :shock:  Prijeti da će ju izbaciti iz te kućice koju je uz pristanak J prepisala na sebe...
soc služba je neučinkovita, otac ne surađuje čak joj i patronaža ne dolazi a koliko ja znam oni bi trebali svakodnevno dolaziti u prvo vrijeme? :? 

uglavnom osjetim da je na rubu a ja iskreno više nemam živaca jer mi je nakon današnjeg razgovora gotovo pozlilo.

nosim joj danas osnovne potrepštine za nju i bebu,odnosno poslat ću nekoga jer sam i sama u visokom stadiju trudnoće a i nemam živce ponovno slušati njezine jadikovke pogotovo zato jer sam se već jednom bila angažirala i zahvaljujući vama ovdje kontaktirala ljude koji su joj stvarno htjeli pomoći a ona je to bacila u vodu.  :Rolling Eyes:  


žao mi je bebe!  :Sad:

----------


## mozarela

> ako treba neka pomoć u opremi, ovdje sam.
> isto tako, možda mogu pomoći ako zatreba smještaj u Zg (pri tom mislim preko Caritasa).i u tom mi se slučaju javi
> za sada   i sretno mami i bebici


draga anna-y-  vidim da si ti stvarno dobra duša!  :Love:   J bi sada uistinu trebala svaku pomoć pa i u opremi... 

ako ponuda još stoji mogla bih ti dati njezin mob na pp uz upozorenje da s njom nije uvijek jednostavno pričati jer se brzo izgubi u nekim svojim filmovima. 

s druge strane možeš poslati i meni ako nešto imaš a imam i prijatelje u Zg kod kojih bi možda mogla ostaviti ako štogod imaš.

samo reci pa ti sve podatke šaljem na pp!  :Love:  


naravno to vrijedi i za svaku drugu dobru dušu koja bi mogla na bilo koji način pomoći!

----------


## Pliska

mozarela svaka ti čast na trudu i volji. Nažalost, kako je i apri rekla, nemožemo pomoći onima koji pomoć odbijaju. 

U cijeloj toj prići meni je najiskrenije žao tog nevinog djeteta jer je osuđeno živjeti sa majkom koja je psihički bolesnik, sa bakom alkoholičarkom, a i otac mu nije bolji. Od najranije dobi gleda najružniju stranu života, a tko zna šta će još proživjeti i koliko če još i sam batina i šutiranja doživjeti   :Sad:  . 

Možete me i osuditi, ali moje je mišljenje da se ta majka nezna brinuti ni za sebe, a kamoli za to nevino dijete i da bi za to dijete bilo najbolje da bude negdje smješteno (dom, udomljenje ili čak i posvojenje). Ne kažem da ga majka ne voli, ali nije sposobna brinuti se o njemu. Možemo joj mi sada slati i opremu i hranu i sve šta joj treba ali hoćemo li biti tamo kad bude ponovno dobivala batine od mame, kad se budu digle ruke na to dijete jer je zaplakalo preglasno...? Nećemo   :Sad:  

mozarela stvarno svaka ti čast, i ostalim curama što su pokušale pomoći, ali iz iskustva znam kako će ta tužna prića završiti i šta će biti od tog djeteta ako ostane tamo gdje je.

----------


## mozarela

*pliska* i sama sam razmišljala o tome... ona to dijete voli i odbojna mi je pomisao oduzimati dijete majci... ipak, ima situacija gdje bi to možda bilo najbolje riješenje.

juče kada me je zvala pitala sam ju šta joj treba i izredala mi je popriličan spisak(kao da sam djed božičnjak  :Rolling Eyes:  ) pelene, vlažne maramice, mlijeko za bebu(prestala je dojiti  :Rolling Eyes:  ) hrana, kruha, kocke za potpalu vatre...  :Rolling Eyes:   i kada sam joj rekla da ću joj sve to donijeti zove me nakon 5 minuta i kaže "pa ako imaš donesi mi novca" :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  haloooo!   Mislim, ona uopće nije u stanju priskrbiti niti osnovno za bebu a puši 2 kutije cigareta dnevno što je kutija formule za bebu.
stvarno neću odbiti nikome pomoć kome je to potrebno ali mrzim takvo očito iskorištavanje.

naravno da sam joj odnijela sve što je tražila (osim novaca) i to isključivo radi bebe jer iskreno ne znam da li bih bila voljna njoj samoj opet izigravati kravu muzaru.

možda ružno zvuči ovo kako pišem ali i zadnji put kada je bila u bolnici nakon što sam joj odnjela vreću hrane pa i bademantil i higijenske potrepštine tražila me je kako slijedi; cigare(u 9 mjesecu trudnoće :shock: ) bon za mob (i opet svaki put kada nazove ja moram uzvratiti poziv jer ona nema na računu  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i naravno novce.

s tim da me nikada nije nazvala da se zahvali ili samo da pita kako sam  :Rolling Eyes:   nego samo kad joj nešto treba.

ne znam da li sam rekla to čak nije niti moja prijateljica nego bivša žena mojeg zaposlenika i samo po toj osnovi se poznajemo.

----------


## Pliska

mozarela, pročitaj još jednom tvoj zadnji post. Žalosno je ali za bebu bi u ovom slučaju bilo stvarno najbolje da je odvoje od majke. Ona nije sposobna brinuti se za sebe niti za bebu. Čini mi se kako koristi bebu za izvuči stvari i novce od tebe, a to je jako ružno.

Osim toga, to što si joj sada odnijela ona će potrošiti za par dana i šta će onda, opet "izmusti " od tebe ili će naći drugu žrtvu?

----------


## devet_mjeseci

> mozarela, pročitaj još jednom tvoj zadnji post. Žalosno je ali za bebu bi u ovom slučaju bilo stvarno najbolje da je odvoje od majke. Ona nije sposobna brinuti se za sebe niti za bebu. Čini mi se kako koristi bebu za izvuči stvari i novce od tebe, a to je jako ružno.
> 
> Osim toga, to što si joj sada odnijela ona će potrošiti za par dana i šta će onda, opet "izmusti " od tebe ili će naći drugu žrtvu?


Upravo sam i ja htjela napisati nešto što jako ružno zvuči, ali iz svega što si napisala mozarela, očito je da žena nije u stanju brinuti se kako za sebe tako ni za dijete. Ona tebe doživljava kao skrbnika, slamku spasa, a sumnjam da si u stanju preuzeti tu brigu na sebe. Ona treba stručnu pomoć

----------


## Pliska

... a to dijete treba obitelj koja će ga voljeti i paziti   :Heart:

----------


## mozarela

ja se nadam da postoje ljudi koji će biti dovoljno stručni da procjene šta je u datom trenutku najbolje...
zadnji put kada sam joj odnijela potrepštine kod nje je upravo bila jedna socijalna radnica... nisam se puno raspitivala o prirodi posjeta samo se nadam da će poduzeti ono što je najbolje...
J mi se odmah potrudila požaliti kako će si nešto napraviti ako joj oduzmu dijete a što je najgore zbog takvih i sličnih izjava strepila sam cijelo ovo vrijeme jer je isto govorila od početka trudnoće!  :Evil or Very Mad:   stalno mi nameće osječaj krivnje u smislu da bih krivila sama sebe ako si ona naudi a ja sam mogla eventualno nešto poduzeti!

kažem , da nije te bebe zbog koje mi srce puca kada pomislim u kakvo je okruenje došao mislim da bih s njom završila po kratkom postupku i za sva vremena!

----------


## mozarela

... s druge strane bilo bi dobro da mi netko stručan kaže kako da se postavim jer ja se cijelo vrijeme povodim za onim osnovnim znakovima kod ljudi sklonih suicidu a to je da učestalo govore kako će si nauditi...

iskreno ne želim nositi više toliki teret jer i sama ulazim u 9 mjesec trudnoće i tolika doza uzrujavnja mi je već dizala tlak i dovodila na rub slabosti.

----------


## ana.m

*mozarela* ja se tebi divim. Kako si se uopće uspjela "spetljati" s njom? Očito je da imaš srce veeeeliko kao kuća   :Heart:  .
Mada, ti trebaš roditi, misli na sebe, svoje živce i svoju bebu...  :Kiss:

----------


## Pliska

Joj mozarela uopće ti ne zavidim na situaciji. Probaj nazvati tu soc. radnicu koja je bila kod nje i lijepo joj sve ispričaj i reci joj tvoje mišljenje i strahove. To što je prijetila da će si nešto napraviti ako ovo, ako ono, samo pogoršava situaciju. Njoj treba lječenje.

I molim te da ni u kojem slučaju ne kažeš J. da si razgovarala sa soc. radnicom ili da kaniš to napraviti.

Mazi bušu i pokušaj se smiriti   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *mozarela* ja se tebi divim. Kako si se uopće uspjela "spetljati" s njom? Očito je da imaš srce veeeeliko kao kuća   .
> Mada, ti trebaš roditi, misli na sebe, svoje živce i svoju bebu...


Potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci.Napravila si i previse da bi te trebala gristi savjest zbog bilo cega.Moras znati da se ona nece  promijeniti a za tebe nije dobro da se za nju previse vezes emotivno makar i iz sazaljenja, zbog sebe i svoje obitelji.Dovoljno si ljudi i institucija upoznala s njenom situacijom i nemas si sto predbacivati.A sto se tice prijetnji suicidom mnogi bolesnici to koriste kao sredstvo manipulacije (koliko god ovo grubo zvucalo tako je).Naravno da je i meni zao djeteta ali ona je njegova mama i to ne mozemo promijeniti kolikogod bi zeljeli.Nego ti lijepo mazi busicu a ja ti zelim lagani porod i prekrasan zivot s tvojom bebicom.  :Kiss:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

> ... s druge strane bilo bi dobro da mi netko stručan kaže kako da se postavim jer ja se cijelo vrijeme povodim za onim osnovnim znakovima kod ljudi sklonih suicidu a to je da učestalo govore kako će si nauditi...
> 
> iskreno ne želim nositi više toliki teret jer i sama ulazim u 9 mjesec trudnoće i tolika doza uzrujavnja mi je već dizala tlak i dovodila na rub slabosti.


Draga mozarela, kao što ti je ana.m napisala, očito je da imaš srce veeeliko kao kuća i osjetljiva si na tuđe patnje što je s jedne strane prekrasna osobina. Ali s druge strane, moraš se naučiti ograditi jer ma koliko se trudila, u nekim situacijama ne možeš pružiti pomoć. Vjeruj mi, ono što si do sada učinila za nju već je samo po sebi daleko više nego što bi učinila većina ljudi na ovom svijetu kako bi pomogla drugima. Samo smo ljudi, imamo granice... Tvoja trudnoća i tvoje dijete natjerat će te da postaviš svoje, a to već i sama osjećaš.

Tvoja poznanica ima problem za koji bi ti u Centru za duhovnu pomoć rekli da se zove "manjak ljubavi" i dovodi do prave bolesti duha. Zapravo bih ti čak savjetovala da je nekako usmjeriš u taj Centar (http://www.cdp.hr/). Znam puno o njima, to je priča za sebe... Jedini način na koji ona zna zvati u pomoć su emocionalne ucjene (ubit se i sl.) jer drugi oblik ljubavi s obzirom na majku nije ni upoznala. Ali kao što sam i napisala ranije - ona treba stručnu pomoć, ti si sa svoje strane kao pojedinac učinila jako puno.   :Love:

----------


## mozarela

cure sad ste me postidile...  :Embarassed:   nisam nikada gledala kroz prizmu toga da činim nešto posebno puno jednostavno sam osjetljiva na tuđu nesreću samo ovaj puta me to posebno iscrpljuje...

hvala vam svima !  mislim da neću još kontaktirati nikoga jer ne želim biti taj odlučujući faktor kada su u pitanju tako bitne stvari kao što je nečija budućnost...

nadam se da će stvari same doći na svoje mjesto.

----------


## sale&amp;ivana

evo prvi puta čitam ovu temu i nisam mogla a da ne napišem svoj komentar. Divim ti se jer si toliko puno napravila za tu nezahvalnu ženu koja je u biti vrlo sebična i misli samo na svoju dobrobit, a jako malo na dobrobit tog djeteta. Da je suprotno mislim da ne bi nikada prijetila tako nekim stvarima kao što je samoubojstvo već bi prihvatila pomoć i gledala kako da pomogne svojoj bebici, ali iz napisanog se očito vidi da nije sposobna na to. Jako mi je žao te žene, a pogotovo djeteta koje uz nju i nema baš velike šanse za normalan razvoj. Ja da sam bila na tvom mjestu ne bih dopuštala da me ucjenjuje, ali ti si očito jedna jako dobra duša velikog srca koja ne može gledati patnju drugih. Mislim da ćeš biti jedna predivna i brižna majka svojoj bebici   :Love:  
 :Heart:  
Vidim da se o ovoj temi nije dugo pisalo, a jako me zanima što se dogodilo pa ako imaš vremena napiši...

----------


## pujica

cure, obzirom na nova pravila

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55325

topic ce za par dana biti zakljucan pa vas molim da si spremite informacije i kontakte koji su vam vazni

----------

